# beautiful 180lb GSDs for 30000$



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

(sorry for no caps, im on phone)

at my dads xmas party, one of his friends came. hes "that" friend...the one that never shuts up, interrups everyone, and always has a story to one-up yours.

my dad was bragging about rocky and of course his friend has a story to tell.. apparently his cousin in europe breeds german shepherds for protection that dont ever get trained and just know protection from instinct...and top out at 180 pounds! they sell for a minimum of 30000$ and they are born weighing 7 pounds. 

when he asked how much rocky weighed and i said 70lbs, he said her pups weigh 70 at 4 months easy....

i asked him why they were so big when the standard is 80 and he said that the dogs were from the original gsd line and that my dog was bred from an inferior line made for americans.

he also made fun of my brother and sister because she goes to community college and he had to take a semester off to save up money. he apparently is best friends with the president of costa rica, learned english in 3 months, got his phd at age 15 and skipped every grade of highschool in 3 days by testing out

the funny thing is, my dad said he quit school in middle school in venezuela bc he got a girl pregnant...now he lives off social secuirty and has 8 kids by 5 different women, and all his kids only know spanish and they live in a 2 bedroom apartment with 1 bath. kinda weird for someone with a phd that knows a president.... (not putting down this lifestyle, just saying it doesnt fit his story)

my mother and i had a great laugh the next day over all his stories so he gave me some good laughs.

i cant imagine what goes through this guys head....he must have some good dreams at night.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I know people like that..... Really I have two in my family. They are sad and pathetic IMO. Habitual liers..... I would just laugh it off even though it's extreamly irritating. There is no changing that sort of behavior. Or at least I haven't had any luck after I have called them out on it. Just be thankful you are happy, heathly and live in reality!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

I seen one of those!!! a pure gold GSD 1600/oz x 16=25600/lb x 180=4608000$

Next time you see him tell him he is wrong the dog actually costs 4608000$


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

This is why I like to avoid holiday family gatherings! I don't know if I'd be able to hold my tongue.


----------



## Bigdogsolo (Nov 6, 2011)

Only 180 lbs.... "well mine is 190...yeah thats it, he's 190, that the ticket, 190 and growing"..... in my best Jon Lovitt voice!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

can anyone say serious mental health issues. really serious. seriously.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

My uncle is like that, he tends to exaggerate a bit too.Like he would describe Tanner to people by saying "He is HUUGE!!", as if Tanner is the size of an elephant. My friend has a friend who likes to talk in a condescending tone as if she is better than you. Also if you talk about something that happened to you, she will try to up you with better stories. 

He just wants to sound cool, and lies to do it.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

Sometimes I am really glad we live 1000 miles away from family.:laugh:

My BIL is like that, also. The only difference...my BIL is a good liar. 

Those are the worst liars....the ones that are good at lying.

So in summary...I have the lying BIL, another BIL that's always short money and wants to borrow some, I have another BIL that thinks he's better than everybody else and brags about everything he has, and another BIL that's whiny and complains about everything.

I have a SIL that is a thief and liar. I have another SIL that is a ***ch and always wants to fight somebody and get into other people's business (I have actually seen her get into fights with other mothers about who's kid is better), and another SIL that thinks she's prefect. All her young kids wear the best clothes etc and she looks like she gets mad if you buy them something from Walmart or Target. She's the one that walks around with the disgusted look on her face when she's in anybody else's house.

And the countless uncles...jail uncle, drunk uncle, crackhead uncle, nervous uncle, depressed uncle, divorced uncle, etc....

HAHA...don't you love family get together?:shocked:


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

got a "friend" like that. Knows everything, has done everything. No matter what you say, she has done it before and much better than me.
Oh well, it goes in one ear and out the other one.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

If the dogs were sold by the pound, I'd say that $3000 dog is cheap!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I think I'd have great difficulty not laughing in his face


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

What did Henry Gibson say?
I lie is as good as the truth if you can get someone to believe it.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

The exaggerating is annoying but are his children living in Venezuela? If so perhaps that is the reason why his children "only know" spanish. Many people in the United States "only know" English. I thought that was a bit odd for you to say, "His children only know spanish." Incorporating the word "only" makes it appear (at least it did to me) as a put down, especially when it is included in the list of 8 kids by 5 different woman and they live in a 2 bedroom apartment-speaking of all living in a 2 bedroom apartment-is he a polygamist as well?


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

People like that make people like me look bad.

When I tell you the fish was THAT big, it REALLY WAS!!!


----------



## vhowell7 (Jul 4, 2011)

I have a neighbor like that. Never wants to know how YOU are doing, she just goes on and on about rich people she knows, what their mansions look like, etc. I started avoiding all social functions with her and haven't missed her a bit. 

Braggarts are annoying, but just remind yourself that they are really very insecure people...with mental health issues...


----------



## rainy1023 (Dec 27, 2011)

My hubby and I are down to earth and we don't let people like that bother us.The lady down the street plays with her kids in high heels and work close and she stays home all day. She Looks down on me cause I dress in jeans and sweats to play with my kids. When I have some place to go that I need to be dressed up she always makes comments like you should dress that way everyday. I told her I am comfortable and not out to try to impress anyone. What cracks me up is she is clean and neat but her house is disgustingly dirty. yesterday she walked into my fenced yard uninvited and had the nerve to tell me she stepped in my puppies dog poop and I should clean it up. 
The dog had runs and I was waiting til the end of the day for it to be an easier clean up. I was going to tell her don't complain I didn't invite you in. I just let it roll right off. I could give a crap less. she is so fake I really can't stand her. I am a better person so I just let it go.I just think it is funny her house is really dirty and yet she told me to clean up my one dog poop! Some people.The funny thing is when he hubby was work as slow she cried poor and we all gave her food etc. and we found out she was going out to dinner every night and borrowing money for her mortgage from people. she was dressed to the nines everyday though.


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

wendydsmom said:


> people like that make people like me look bad.
> 
> When i tell you the fish was that big, it really was!!!



hahaaaa!


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

I have a friend who has a friend who has a friend who knows a guy that sells GSDs that grow to 360LBS and start at $6000 ! 

I am told there is a 5 year waiting list and only after you make a $1,000 deposit can you see the parents.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

I have THREE 180 pound 30k $ dogs. The extra two are to guard the first 30k dog. That is, my friends, how I roll. I also partied with Joplin and Hendrix, and they told me to ease up on the drugs, I was getting to wild. I am Chuck Norris's bodyguard. When I lead a horse to water, it drinks.


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

i have a brother in-law that tries to tell better then me stories. half the time my brothers and i always prove him wrong.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Holy moly its the male version of my sister in law! She likes to tell wild stories on what sometimes seems like an hourly basis. 

According to my SIL, her best friend recently was diagnosed with the same lung cancer that killed her brother while we were all in high school. Little does my SIL know, I'm FB friends with her BFF and have been since we were in our drama class together. When I asked her about it and how she was doing, she thought I'd lost my mind and asked why I thought she was sick.... du nu nu!


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

_"I have THREE 180 pound 30k $ dogs. The extra two are to guard the first 30k dog. That is, my friends, how I roll. I also partied with Joplin and Hendrix, and they told me to ease up on the drugs, I was getting to wild. I am Chuck Norris's bodyguard. When I lead a horse to water, it drinks." _

Yes, even guns carry Chuck Norris for protection - along with those THREE 30k $ GSD's!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I am trying to picture how tall or fat a GSD would have to be to weigh 180 pounds. I mean I've seen ~120 pound "German Shepherds" and they were already pretty darn big...


----------

